# Best cutting stack for somewhat of a beginner



## Mr.Andy (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 6'5 about 230. About 3yrs ago I was a heavy man weighing around 300lbs. I got my diet right and hit the gym an got myself to a healthier weight. I have tried different supplements since losing the weight ranging from bsn, usp labs, and gaspari, but I'm currently looking for a cutting stack... Sumthing that will help me cut body fat, tone and harden my muscle so I can become more lean an defined... Any ideas or suggestions? I'm aware my diets a key I Ingrediant needing to be high in protein while low in fat as well... Help me out


----------



## Marat (Oct 19, 2010)

ephedrine/caffeine.

You can get the ephedrine from Bronkaid or Primatene and the caffeine from generic caffeine tablets. They are all available at any drug store. 

Start at 25mg ephedrine and 200mg caffeine each day. You can build up to about 75mg ephedrine and up to 1000mg caffeine each day. Take it slow -- increase your dose after about a week at the previous dose. 


As usual, your diet needs to be in order. Why does one need to take in low amounts of fat?


----------



## Mr.Andy (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't say low fat intake, but the minimum as it relates to your body's requirements... In building lean muscle/toning high protein intake an minimal fat intake is what I've ways read and researched


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 19, 2010)

Marat said:


> ephedrine/caffeine.
> 
> You can get the ephedrine from Bronkaid or Primatene and the caffeine from generic caffeine tablets. They are all available at any drug store.
> 
> ...



I second that


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 19, 2010)

Post your diet, I am sure some guys would like to give you advice on it. I would look into a great fat burner such as ADDERLLIN


----------



## assassin (Oct 21, 2010)

ECA Stack
Ephidrene/Caffiene/Aspirin


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 23, 2010)

Recreate, a supp from usp labs very effective at fat loss,it's an ECA stack with added phosphatidylserine to get your cortisol level in check!!!


----------



## assassin (Oct 23, 2010)

opinions on clenbuterol??


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2010)

Paleo Diet (Paleolithic, Primal, Caveman, Stone Age, Hunter-Gatherer Diet) for athletes version . . this shit is the holygrail for jerkedness and desirability


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2010)

I have seen this topic for a few weeks now, 
question 1 - where or brand name of caffeine pills? (any stay awake aid?)
question 2- What exactly does the aspirin do?


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr.Andy said:


> I guess I shouldn't say low fat intake, but the minimum as it relates to your body's requirements... In building lean muscle/toning high protein intake an minimal fat intake is what I've ways read and researched



low fat diets = low test production

low test production = decrease in androgens

decrease in androgens = decrease in the BMR


proteins and fats cause the least amount of insulin to be secreted after feeding so the majority of the cals should be derived from them.  controlling insulin through the diet is the KEY to reducing body fat, exercise only expedites the process.  many have success with the isocaloric diet which uses macros of 33/33/33. personally that's where I am most of the time but I just naturally follow a low carb diet so it's easy for me.


----------



## sar012977 (Oct 27, 2010)

ROXY LEAN by bpi is also great,  It works well and doesnt make u feel craked out, get it on bb.com..


----------



## Fightermma (May 6, 2013)

*I'm looking for ephedrine in Egypt can't find it*



assassin said:


> ECA Stack
> Ephidrene/Caffiene/Aspirin



Assassin!

I know this post is old but I hope your still there. I'm from Canada and I'm currently living in Egypt. I went to a couple pharmacies yesterday looking for ephedrine and they all said they don't have it. Doyouknow where icanget it? The closes place to 6 th of October city if possibleor anywhere in Cairo.

Thanks


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 8, 2013)

I think the first thing you need to do is get your hands on some var. This is the best thing to cut and to add to the stack I would add clen. These two together with a good diet and nutrition plan can make you drop some serious weight fast. How much are you trying to lose? What does your diet and nutrition look like currently?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 8, 2013)

Mr.Andy said:


> I'm 6'5 about 230. About 3yrs ago I was a heavy man weighing around 300lbs. I got my diet right and hit the gym an got myself to a healthier weight. I have tried different supplements since losing the weight ranging from bsn, usp labs, and gaspari, but I'm currently looking for a cutting stack... Sumthing that will help me cut body fat, tone and harden my muscle so I can become more lean an defined... Any ideas or suggestions? I'm aware my diets a key I Ingrediant needing to be high in protein while low in fat as well... Help me out


 Im glad you postd about this. Yes your diet needs to be high in protein and this should also include some healthy fats as well. I think you should use olive oil and eat some raw almonds too. You are going to need a pure isolate protein to help supplement your diet as well. What flavor protein do you prefer?


----------



## seyone (May 9, 2013)

assassin said:


> opinions on clenbuterol??



I love clen. Some don't seem to tolerate it well. Make sure you do your research before messing with it.


----------

